# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  In need of advice on getting a new laptop for gaming

## Vladwell

I want to get a new laptop b/c my old one is getting old & starting to fall apart on me and I dont know allot about computers so please bare with me on this. I mostly play wow and diablo & would like to get something that would play wow legion when it comes out on hopefully medium settings if possible. The laptop I have my eye on has these Specifications

Operating System • Windows 10 Home
Processor • 6th generation Intel® Core™ i5-6200U, • Dual Core
Processor Speed • 2.3GHz with turbo boost up to 2.8GHz
Processor Cache • 3MB L3 Cache
Memory • 6GB DDR3L SDRAM (2 DIMM)
Accessible memory slots • Memory slot not user accessible
Video Graphics • Intel® HD Graphics 520
Hard Drive • 1TB 5400RPM hard drive
Finish and Features • Star Wars Special Edition in Darkside Black
• HP TrueVision HD Webcam (front-facing) with integrated dual array digital microphone
Multimedia Drive • SuperMulti DVD burner
Display • 15.6-inch diagonal Full HD BrightView IPS WLED backlit display
Network Card • Integrated 10/100 BASE-T Ethernet LAN
Wireless Option • 1x1 802.11ac WLAN and Bluetooth®
Digital Media • Multi-Format Digital Media Card Reader
Audio • B&O PLAY with dual speakers
Keyboard • Full-size island-style backlit keyboard with numeric keypad
Pointing Device • HP Imagepad with multi-touch gesture support
External Notebook Ports
• 2 SuperSpeed USB 3.0
• 1 Universal Serial Bus (USB) 2.0
• 1 HDMI
• 1 RJ-45 (LAN)
• 1 Headphone-out/microphone-in combo jack

Dimensions 
• Unpackaged: 0.99 in (H) x 15.14 in (W) x 10.28 in (D)
• Packaged: 20.00 in (L) x 3.0 in (H) x 12.01 in (D)

Weight 
• Unpackaged: 5.07 lb
• Packaged: 6.7 lb

Security 
• Kensington® MicroSaver lock slot
• Power-on password
• Accepts 3rd party security lock devices

Power 
• 45W AC adapter
• 4-cell 41WHr 2.8Ah lithium-ion battery 

Would this play wow legion? thanks in advance for the help and advice

----------


## Sychotix

> Video Graphics • Intel® HD Graphics 520


Doubt it. No graphics card.

----------


## Vladwell

Ah ok ty  :Smile:  . Any advice on a place to buy a cheap gaming desktop/ gaming laptop then?

----------


## Confucius

For gaming I would recommend a laptop from Custom Gaming Laptops - Welcome to Sager Notebooks

----------


## Vladwell

> For gaming I would recommend a laptop from Custom Gaming Laptops - Welcome to Sager Notebooks


ty so much going to check them out now  :Smile:

----------


## Sychotix

> Ah ok ty  . Any advice on a place to buy a cheap gaming desktop/ gaming laptop then?


I HIGHLY recommend looking into a gaming desktop over a laptop unless you need the mobility. You will pay half the price for the same computer.

----------


## TehVoyager

What Sy said.

If you really want a laptop, i wouldnt look at a custom. too expensive. 

i would look at Acer, Asus and MSI. avoid Dell, avoid HP, avoid Alienware (rebranded Dell), avoid Razer, avoid Lenovo.

Yes, you read that right. Acer. at work we get more Asus, MSI and Lenovo back as RMA / returns than acer.

a really smokin quick unit to look at (it is about $2000 CDN) is the Acer Predator laptops. i7-6700hq, 2.6-3.4ghz, 16gb ddr4 ram, 128gb m.2 SSD plus a 1 TB HDD, GTX970m for graphics.

this is the unit im talking about

weights a bit high on it (3.40kg) but specs are great, cooling system built into it is great, comes with a removable DVD drive you can replace with another fan that comes with the unit), its the only laptop ive seen that comes with a built in SUBWOOFER. Seriously, these units are kind of great.

Yes im sure you could find a "cheap" laptop, but gaming you're looking at a starting budget of around $1000 CDN. and going budget on a computer isnt a great idea. splurge a bit on it. its something you're going to have and use regularly for the next 5 to 7 years AT A BARE MINIMUM. getting the cheapest thing you can is just going to lead to future dissatisfaction later down the road.



Source: i work for a computer and electronics store, i sell laptops all goddamn day.

----------


## bboystyle82

> What Sy said.
> 
> If you really want a laptop, i wouldnt look at a custom. too expensive. 
> 
> i would look at Acer, Asus and MSI. avoid Dell, avoid HP, avoid Alienware (rebranded Dell), avoid Razer, avoid Lenovo.
> 
> Yes, you read that right. Acer. at work we get more Asus, MSI and Lenovo back as RMA / returns than acer.
> 
> a really smokin quick unit to look at (it is about $2000 CDN) is the Acer Predator laptops. i7-6700hq, 2.6-3.4ghz, 16gb ddr4 ram, 128gb m.2 SSD plus a 1 TB HDD, GTX970m for graphics.
> ...




he doesnt need a $2000 lap top to play diablo and WoW. 

MSI CX61 2PC-499US 15.6-Inch Laptop

that would run wow and diablo on medium settings easily and only for $700

Specs:
NVIDIA GeForce 820M 2 GB
4th Generation Intel Core i5 4200M (2.50 GHz)
8 GB Memory 750 GB HDD

----------


## Shadorinn

> What Sy said.
> 
> If you really want a laptop, i wouldnt look at a custom. too expensive. 
> 
> i would look at Acer, Asus and MSI. avoid Dell, avoid HP, avoid Alienware (rebranded Dell), avoid Razer, avoid Lenovo.
> 
> Yes, you read that right. Acer. at work we get more Asus, MSI and Lenovo back as RMA / returns than acer.
> 
> a really smokin quick unit to look at (it is about $2000 CDN) is the Acer Predator laptops. i7-6700hq, 2.6-3.4ghz, 16gb ddr4 ram, 128gb m.2 SSD plus a 1 TB HDD, GTX970m for graphics.
> ...


Good God, avoid Lenovo! I have a Lenovo W520 Core i7 and while it can run WoW, it runs it like crap. Only reason I bought that thing was because it was $100 (2nd Hand ofc) but I still tested it with WoW.. nope, no good at all. 

As silly as it sounds, Voyager is right about the Acer (I've had 3 in the past) Just *MAKE SURE* that you have a sufficient cooling solution put in place and make sure your fans stay clear of dust and junk (obvious enough) Way better than spending $2k on a beast of a machine, and you can even spend a fraction of the savings to pick up an extended warranty (depending on where you buy it) 

Treat it like you treat your balls (temperature regulation and with general care) and it will prove to be a machine worth the purchase  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vladwell

Im looking into the MSI CX61 2PC-499US 15.6-Inch Laptop at the moment. I cant afford to spend alot on a top of the line pc b/c Im a single father of 2 so Im on a tight budget if I could afford to splurge on one believe me I would in a heartbeat lol. I looked at a few acers & a asus at best buy yesterday & the sales guy said for me to check ibuypower.com b/c they were cheaper & better then anything they had at best buy. Ive never heard of them before are they any good & if so which is the best cheap one that you guys would recommend for me? I hate Lenovo I have to use 1 at work & its always breaking on me.

----------


## bboystyle82

> Im looking into the MSI CX61 2PC-499US 15.6-Inch Laptop at the moment. I cant afford to spend alot on a top of the line pc b/c Im a single father of 2 so Im on a tight budget if I could afford to splurge on one believe me I would in a heartbeat lol. I looked at a few acers & a asus at best buy yesterday & the sales guy said for me to check ibuypower.com b/c they were cheaper & better then anything they had at best buy. Ive never heard of them before are they any good & if so which is the best cheap one that you guys would recommend for me? I hate Lenovo I have to use 1 at work & its always breaking on me.




you're gonna end up paying close to $1000 for an ibuypower lap top. Its a good place to buy custom gaming rigs but their minimum price for a laptop is $899 with taxes will come close to 1k. Trust me, u dont need to spend that much to play WoW and Diablo. The laptop i linked u with the Geforce 820m is plenty enough. U can google that graphics driver and see that u can play BF4 on medium settings with no problems which is pretty much overkill for WoW and Diablo.

----------


## TehVoyager

The Cx-61's are OKAY, but that one is an older model (the newer ones have Win10) and the GPU is a 820M. its a pretty low-power GPU.

i wouldnt go under 1000 tbh. look into the Acer Nitro series

(remember the price on the site im using is in Canadian Dollars, the model i linked above is 998.32 USD)

----------


## bboystyle82

> The Cx-61's are OKAY, but that one is an older model (the newer ones have Win10) and the GPU is a 820M. its a pretty low-power GPU.
> 
> i wouldnt go under 1000 tbh. look into the Acer Nitro series
> 
> (remember the price on the site im using is in Canadian Dollars, the model i linked above is 998.32 USD)




i dont think u understand his post. He's not looking for a gaming laptop he's looking for something that can run WoW and Diablo on medium settings. the Cx-61 is overkill for him with the 820m..

NVIDIA GeForce 820M - NotebookCheck.net Tech


theres the bench marks for the gpu

here's the results for the 820m running Diablo: 
Diablo III low 1024x768 95fps
med. 1366x768 67-70fps 
high 1366x768 56-63fps

The WoW specs are similar. Again, he doesnt need to pay close to or over $1000 on a laptop to play WoW and Diablo on medium settings...

----------


## TehVoyager

> He's not looking for a gaming laptop he's looking for something *that is basically a gaming computer but cheap and crappy*


its not a gtx 820 its a GT820. its an old (entry level 2014), junker GPU. people asking similar questions about its performance on MMO champion state its not capable of running wow in 2014 on medium. low is optimistic. raids or bg PVP? laaaaaaaaaaaaaag.


also, every xpac wow or D3 launches, the specifications for the games goes UP. if you get cheap as you can NOW, next year when the new stuff launches, you're going to be under spec and get crap performance.

seriously, just get the one I linked in my second post. its a much better unit. fact.

edit: and I find the fps recommendations for notebookcheck on the 820 to be laughable. 95fps? where? the bloody start menu? the login screen? pfft.

----------


## Confucius

The advice not to buy sager is completely wrong. Sager/Clevo is a huge company that many laptop companies resell as their own laptop. They are almost always cheaper than laptops with similar specs from a major seller such as HP, acer, asus, toshiba, etc.

----------


## bboystyle82

> its not a gtx 820 its a GT820. its an old (entry level 2014), junker GPU. people asking similar questions about its performance on MMO champion state its not capable of running wow in 2014 on medium. low is optimistic. raids or bg PVP? laaaaaaaaaaaaaag.
> 
> 
> also, every xpac wow or D3 launches, the specifications for the games goes UP. if you get cheap as you can NOW, next year when the new stuff launches, you're going to be under spec and get crap performance.
> 
> seriously, just get the one I linked in my second post. its a much better unit. fact.
> 
> edit: and I find the fps recommendations for notebookcheck on the 820 to be laughable. 95fps? where? the bloody start menu? the login screen? pfft.


No one said its a GTX but you (for some odd reason). I just posted proof of the GPU in action while you're just talking about how its an old entry level GPU. Why do you act like WoW is a demanding game? lol 

I used to have a laptop and i played WoW on it perfectly fine up until MOP. Sure i wasnt getting 60fps but i had no lag and it was a cheap integrated graphics card. The 820m can handle whatever WoW can throw at it easily regardless if he's doing 25 man or 10 man raids.


Edit: OP just read the reviews on that laptop and google 820m card or pay 2k just to play WoW and Diablo. Dont wanna go back and forth here with another poster after providing proof. Good luck!


(click on the reviews tab)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834152586

----------


## Asuna Services

I'd advice you to purchase BenQ's products, they're high quality but come with high price aswell. Never had a better desktop before, definitely recommended the XL2720Z 144hz.

----------


## TehVoyager

Yeah clearly dont listen to the guy who sells laptops for a living. he clearly doesnt know more than some random active member.

----------


## Tigr44

> so much going to check them out now


If you consider that this thread is 4 years old then yeah.

----------


## bernardand

Doubt it. No graphics card.

----------


## martinvince4544

You can get better GPU than the mentioned one, I would recommend this Lenovo Legion 5 (check lenovo laptops price in pakistan) Because it comes with AMD Ryzen 4800H 8-Core CPU which is one of the best in your budget and great for your usage, 16GB of RAM for smooth multitasking, Good SSD storage of 512GB for faster boot up and loading, 15.6 inch Full HD IPS screen which is a must have for this price range, it comes with RTX 2060 GPU, 100% sRGB coverage and good color gamut, and high build quality.

----------


## johnbetts

I suggest you use a voucher for the best and latest gaming desktop/ laptop at the cheapest price. I bought my laptop (Dell Alienware M17 R3 - Core i7 10750H / 2.6 GHz - Windows 10 Home - 16 GB RAM - 1 TB) recently at the best price with the help of Up to 20% discount voucher. Now, it is working fastly and I am enjoying my gaming world :Relief:

----------


## pete40

Exactly how not to buy this company because they will resell, unfortunately I found out for myself

----------


## AnnaSupova

For a set fee, provide access to the online game to your customers.

----------

